# OS X 10.10.4 includes native TRIM support for third party SSD



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

According to a Comment it OS X 10.10.4 Update Available with Bug Fixes for Wi-Fi & Networking, Photos, Mail | OSXDaily



> OS X 10.10.4 includes native TRIM support for third party SSD
> 
> Terminal command =
> 
> ...


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

rgray said:


> According to a Comment it OS X 10.10.4 Update Available with Bug Fixes for Wi-Fi & Networking, Photos, Mail | OSXDaily


I checked it out and it gives a big disclaimer about how not to use it in a commercial environment, due to possible data loss....etc.

I'm using Trim Enabler, works fine, just have to make sure you enable it everytime you do a system update. Because it shuts off.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

A little more information on this "trimforce" command. See: 

Mac OS X 10.10.4 Enables TRIM Support For Third-Party SSD Drives | MacTrast

Out put of executing "trimforce"









Question is how can you tell if your SSD is one that will give problems?


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

https://www.cindori.org/forums/topic/trim-enabler-samsung-drive-corruption/



> Apple’s Trim driver is closed source, so it’s hard to know for sure. But it is believed that Trim on OS X is not using this new queued Trim implementation (that causes corruption on Linux), and that the “trimforce warning message” is instead referring to very early Sandforce SSD’s (from the beginning of Trim in OS X, around 2008-2009). These drives did have notable issues when using Trim in OS X, for example boot or emptying trash taking forever (>3 minutes). Just speculations at this point.


----------

